# Nilfisk C120 PW



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

After several failed Karcher pressure washers I have been looking for a new pressure washer, it must come with a vario lance, power nozzle, detergent dosing bottle, patio cleaner, i seen this and could not believe the price anyone here use this, if so what do you think of it? good and bad points please.

Nilfisk C120 3-6 PAD Big Accessory Pressure Washer with 1700W Motor: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

****ing superb PW. got one and its superb at everything ive thrown at it. mines a c120 2-6 model, only difference is the casing design they'll be the same internally ive no doubt


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Have you tried the patio attachment yet?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep, very good as well. gets messy doing patios so put your wellies on


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just thought I would update this, amazon are doing it for 45 quid now !

Nilfisk C110 3-5 PC X-Tra Pressure Washer Patio Cleaner Set with 1400 Watt Motor: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

that's the c110, 10 bar less max power. I doubt it would be a noticable difference though. cracking price for a cracking bit of kit


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Nilfisk - cheap as chips and the dog's whatsits!
Recommended by Kev - after a year of use by me, seconded by Clive!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Bought one last year off amazon 2 and can highly recommend it, great machine, havent had one bit of bother with it. Attachments come in handy aswell.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nilfisk the weapon of choice for price reliability and shear performance, join the nilfisk brigade


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I saw Halfords had one half price and thought about it.

Glad I noticed that the Nilfisk is nearly the same price.

Is the C120 worth twice the price of the C110 is all it's doing is washing cars?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

tomah said:


> ....Is the C120 worth twice the price of the C110 is all it's doing is washing cars?


+1 love to know also

...That has to be a wife friendly price and cheap enough that the dog can afford to put it under the tree for me


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

If you are looking for it to wash the car only i would buy the C110 as you will not use it at full power on the car, the reason i bought the C120 was i will also be using it to clean paths and patios.
For £45 it is a no - brainer and most important has a wife friendly price.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

bikeit said:


> ... and most important has a wife friendly price.


Now that is most important :thumb:

110 being added to shopping cart then


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

steve_70 said:


> +1 love to know also
> 
> ...That has to be a wife friendly price and cheap enough that the dog can afford to put it under the tree for me


:lol: what's the wife got to do with it? You earn it!

I think the 120 is great and it's only a few quid more, around £100 depending on deal, etc...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Are there any differences in the quality of the build between the two?

For example, does the C110 have plastic bits where the C120 has metal?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

both will have metal pumps..


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

the deal on amazon for the C120 is good, £80 and you get a lot of extras, like the top end patio cleaner a "car" brush and a drain cleaner. which on there own are probably worth over £100.

Going to get the C120 since my lil C110 died, it was absolutly brilliant so I'm confident this one will be even better.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

apmaman said:


> the deal on amazon for the C120 is good, £80 and you get a lot of extras, like the top end patio cleaner a "car" brush and a drain cleaner. which on there own are probably worth over £100.
> 
> Going to get the C120 since my lil C110 died, it was absolutly brilliant so I'm confident this one will be even better.


I don't need any of those things myself, just looking to do cars; Great deal if you need those things I guess and were going to buy them anyway.


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Anyone know what the difference is between the 2-6 and 3-6 on the C120?


----------



## paulrandall (Apr 15, 2008)

I decided to grab the C110 on Amazon, especially as it was the same price as Argos, but it also included the patio attachment for free.

http://amzn.to/f8DL1q


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

chopperreid said:


> Anyone know what the difference is between the 2-6 and 3-6 on the C120?


Here we go....



-Kev- said:


> ....mines a c120 2-6 model, only difference is the casing design they'll be the same internally ive no doubt





paulrandall said:


> I decided to grab the C110 on Amazon, especially as it was the same price as Argos, but it also included the patio attachment for free.
> 
> http://amzn.to/f8DL1q


+1 ...Bought the C110 also as suited better for my circumstances.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> I don't need any of those things myself, just looking to do cars; Great deal if you need those things I guess and were going to buy them anyway.


True, but you could always sell them if you dont need them :thumb: Should get you a decent amount back.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

apmaman said:


> True, but you could always sell them if you dont need them :thumb: Should get you a decent amount back.


True.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*C110 arrived*

Ordered the c110 on the 19th and its just been delivered this morning... wow, that was quick :doublesho:doublesho

Compact Size/weight is perfect for what I am looking for  Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

C110 is great machine.

remember to ensure it does not freeze up.

I keep mine indoors in this weather as I've had 2 previous RAC washers break when frozen up.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

That is pretty fast for delivery, my C120 was dispatched today, so hopefully I get it just as quick  Although I wont be using it till after the snow has gone since the cold killed my lil C110


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Will keep indoors then.


----------



## paulrandall (Apr 15, 2008)

Ordered mine on the 20th, but given the road conditions, I don't reckon I'll see it before Christmas.

But it's probably not the best time to use one at -1°C anyway!


----------



## orafus (Dec 17, 2010)

hi folks,

I too have recently purchased the 110. Seems like a solid piece of kit and I really like how all the attachments clip onto the body so you don't lose them (nice design touch).
For those of you who already have one - how good is the foam attachment? Is it worth buying a dedicated foam lance? 
I'll certainly be giving the standard one a fair go first but I thought I'd ask the question.

thanks

Chris.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

orafus said:


> hi folks,
> 
> I too have recently purchased the 110. Seems like a solid piece of kit and I really like how all the attachments clip onto the body so you don't lose them (nice design touch).
> For those of you who already have one - how good is the foam attachment? Is it worth buying a dedicated foam lance?
> ...


Agree with the above, I am very happy with the C110 now bought. I used the extra I saved from the C120 and got the Autobrite Foam lance that is on the group buy. I have heard read that a dedicated foam lance is a must, but cant validate that, maybe somebody else can answer that.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

The foam bottle that comes with is alright. I went for a few months before I bought a "proper" foam lance. 

If you put snow foam in it, it does foam up ok, although you have no control of the flow rate or mix rates.


----------



## orafus (Dec 17, 2010)

Interesting! Thanks for the info :thumb:

I think I'll see how things go - it's not as if I wont be able to source a good lance on here anyway. :lol:

Now all I need are some buckets, foam, mitts, cloths, clays and lube - not sure that's going to be as easy to pass by the missus - I'll probably wait 'till she's in labour


----------



## rickk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm quite happy with my C120, can't really fault it... the hose is maybe 1 metre to short, but then again it probably always is. Plenty of power for washing cars. Build quality seems ok, it's a bit quiter than most and the accessories attach and detach without fuss. 

I bought the exact same (PAD) kit. The foam bottle works better than expected but the patio cleaner quickly broke down on me. One of the jets clogged and I couldn't unclog it, got fed up with it and threw it in the bin. The power nozzle works just as well. The brush is ofcourse useless for cars but okay for a lot of other things (like wiping snow of your car ) The vario nozzle is what you'll use on your car and it works fine. 

A nice extra accessory well worth spending money on is the little L-shaped chassis nozzle.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Best thing about Wap/Kew/Alto/Nilfisk is the serviceability. There is a Wap service center in my village so the spare parts and servicing is a breeze. The parts are backwards compatible, there is absolutely no 'throw it away buy another' policy.

BTW, did you know you have to change oil in your Nilfisk once a while ? With heavy use they recommend once a year, with hobby use it is good to have it checked after 24 months.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

How do you change the oil and what type of oil do you use?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rickk said:


> I'm quite happy with my C120, can't really fault it... the hose is maybe 1 metre to short, but then again it probably always is. Plenty of power for washing cars. Build quality seems ok, it's a bit quiter than most and the accessories attach and detach without fuss.
> 
> I bought the exact same (PAD) kit. The foam bottle works better than expected but the patio cleaner quickly broke down on me. One of the jets clogged and I couldn't unclog it, got fed up with it and threw it in the bin. The power nozzle works just as well. The brush is ofcourse useless for cars but okay for a lot of other things (like wiping snow of your car ) The vario nozzle is what you'll use on your car and it works fine.
> 
> A nice extra accessory well worth spending money on is the little L-shaped chassis nozzle.


autobrite do a stainless steel underbody lance too - superb imo, hose extension are readily availble too


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

just recently bought the L shaped chassis nozzle and a seven metre extension hose, cheap from ebay


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

bikeit said:


> How do you change the oil and what type of oil do you use?


I never did it myself, wap/kew/alto/nilfisk service point is 500m from my house and the staff are my friends so they did it always. I can ask them after Christmas and will come back to you.


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice write up Guys. :thumb:

Convinced me into ordering one. The wife too with such positive comments here!:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Footballer said:


> Nice write up Guys. :thumb:
> 
> Convinced me into ordering one. The wife too with such positive comments here!:lol:


nice choice Tony :thumb: had mine for a good couple of years now, only problem (if it can be called that) is the original hose has split (the outer protective casing), no doubt just down to wear and tear. having a 7metre hose extension makes life easier too


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

my original hose outer casing as split too, but I got an extension from qwashers on ebay


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

apmaman said:


> my original hose outer casing as split too, but I got an extension from qwashers on ebay


probably what I'll do too, what length hose is it?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

You can get them made up to any size if you email him and he'll give you a quote but I got an extension of 10m and a "remake" of the original hose that clips into the gun of 5m

I can lap the car a few times ha!

A much higher quality original hose, from PW to gun
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NILFISK-C110-...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27b5b31384

Simple Extension hose from PW to the "original" hose end. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2a09ffa4cb


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers for the links :thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

No problemo.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have the first one in Apmaman post and its a really good quality hose.


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Just ordered Autobrites Super Snow to go with the freshly ordered C130! 

I'll produce a review when I receive the items for both quality and performance as a working pair.

If I'm not mistaken, there is no review of these two products working together, so may be of interest to some folk. 

Now to continue with my decision with regards to DA or Rotary!!! :speechles

Beautiful reading so from you educated guys, however, still undecided!!


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought a 7 metre extension hose from ebay for £15.00, original kew one


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just ordered the Nilfisk C110 from amazon, cant argue for that price :thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Ross said:


> I have the first one in Apmaman post and its a really good quality hose.


It certainly is. Very heavy duty rubber or some kind of material and seems to have a wire brading on the outside too.

Pretty heavy as well compared to the original but it looks built to last longer than me


----------

